# Tombstone Lettering How To



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had a few people recently ask me how I do the lettering on my tombstones so I thought I would put a quick little video together showing my favorite technique for doing so. Like any part of making tombstones for Halloween everyone has their own ways of doing every aspect of making them, this just happens to be the one I like the most.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks BIGANT. That is a very nice tutorial. I always like to see how others do their work, I ALWAYS learn something that I can use.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Thanks BIGANT. That is a very nice tutorial. I always like to see how others do their work, I ALWAYS learn something that I can use.


Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you were flying! Turbo Lettering Man!

We often use a dremel for our tombstones, although without a router attachment. It's fast but not as neat in terms of depth as what you're getting.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a good tutorial! I like to see how others do it. I have that same router attachment on a Harbor Freight dremel tool. It's great!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Same technique that I use BIGANT. You get nice clean lines and the router attachment lets you adjust the depth of the cut. Good stuff!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very helpful, thank you for the time on the tut.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad I could shed some light on that for some of you!


----------



## Chops6965 (Jul 10, 2013)

Great tutorial, I have a Dremel-ish tool (Blue Hawk actually), I just need to get that attachment and I'll be in tombstone carving heaven! :jol:

Of course I still need the foam to carve on...lol


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent tutorial and technique Bigant! 
I have used that same technique to cut out particle board parts for prototypes in the past. Draw out the part and cut it out like you did. Easier to cut foam but not bad on wood either. Those cutting bits do a decent job.

I will keep your technique in mind for rigid foam carving. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alyson K (Aug 2, 2013)

Very useful and helpful! Thanks for sharing!


----------

